# Custom Liscense plate (Pic)



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is a liscense plate my buddy made for me. And also a tribute to StockishDime HAHA!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! nice! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's also a tribute to sookiesmacker


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice, just sayin


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

LMAO, now that is funny! :biggthumpup:


----------



## stockshdime (Nov 21, 2009)

....i'm just sayin


----------

